# Who can identify this Lied?



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello all - I'm brand new (like half an hour new!) and I have a burning question: How do I find an old song from a discarded cassette tape with only a melody in my head and a few facts?
Brahms, piano & cello, two women singing duet.
I can't find it on YouTube and my dad, who originally recorded it for me from records from the library, thinks it might have been Schumann and Fassbinder, but I'm pretty sure it was Brahms and Schwartzkopf (+ one).....
I know - it's useless - but I can hum it, and it's heartbreakingly beautiful. Do you have a thread with an app for humming?? 

No, honestly - any and all hints or ideas are welcome


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I can't find anything by Brahms or Schumann with that exact instrumentation.. (2 voices, cello and piano.) Are you 100% sure it's correct?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

First thing springs to mind: Duetto di due gatti 
To female voices , piano or orchestra no trio, as far as I can recall 
Give it a try


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

You can record your humming from http://vocaroo.com/ and post it.
Good luck with your search :tiphat:


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

Norse said:


> I can't find anything by Brahms or Schumann with that exact instrumentation.. (2 voices, cello and piano.) Are you 100% sure it's correct?


Well... I feel it's correct, but - of course I might be wrong.... But how wonderful of you to take the time to try and find it!!! Thank you


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

Pugg said:


> First thing springs to mind: Duetto di due gatti
> To female voices , piano or orchestra no trio, as far as I can recall
> Give it a try


Oh, that's the "cat-thing" (sorry for being un-elegant) - but no, that isn't it... But thank you so much for giving it a go, Pugg


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

aimee said:


> You can record your humming from this site and post it.
> Good luck with your search :tiphat:


Really?? I'll do it straight away - thank you so much


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

Gina2705 said:


> Really?? I'll do it straight away - thank you so much


I'm SO sorry to disturb again - but how do I attach an mp3 file? I can only find "attach video, image or link"...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

This could perhaps be an option ... MP3 samples to listen to also:
http://www.allmusic.com/album/elisa...song-recordings-for-german-radio-mw0001870245


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

joen_cph said:


> This could perhaps be an option ... MP3 samples to listen to also:
> http://www.allmusic.com/album/elisa...song-recordings-for-german-radio-mw0001870245


Wow, there's a lot to go through! But thanks a million - maybe I'm lucky


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Gina2705 said:


> Really?? I'll do it straight away - thank you so much


Gina,

Sorry, I've just corrected the link for recording http://vocaroo.com/


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

aimee said:


> Gina,
> 
> Sorry, I've just corrected the link for recording http://vocaroo.com/


I worked that out, but thank you  I also recorded an awful humming, but can't figure out how to attach the mp3 file to a comment here. Do you know how?


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Gina2705 said:


> I worked that out, but thank you  I also recorded an awful humming, but can't figure out how to attach the mp3 file to a comment here. Do you know how?


http://www.talkclassical.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

I've never done it before and here's the instructions:

---
How do I attach a file to a post?

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

aimee said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments
> 
> I've never done it before and here's the instructions:
> 
> ...


Jeez, thank you so much - wow I'm blown away by all the help I'm getting here  I'll get right on it!


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

"By George, I think I got it"!

Here is the link to my humming...... I apologise in advance. If any of you knowledgeable people recognise this, I'll... -I don't know what - I'll be SOOOOO thankful!!!
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0k1OZRZ2QGL


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

You're looking for Brahms: Gestillte Sehnsucht Op.91/1 for alto, viola and piano. Great choice!


----------



## Gina2705 (Mar 21, 2016)

pjang23 said:


> You're looking for Brahms: Gestillte Sehnsucht Op.91/1 for alto, viola and piano. Great choice!


I can't believe it! You are my hero pjang23 - thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!! So I remembered wrong about the two voices and the cello - it's viola and only one voice..... Oh, I'm SO happy to hear it again - thank you SO much!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gina2705 said:


> I can't believe it! You are my hero pjang23 - thankyou, thankyou, thankyou!!! So I remembered wrong about the two voices and the cello - it's viola and only one voice..... Oh, I'm SO happy to hear it again - thank you SO much!!


Ever so kind from you to say thank you to hero pjang23.
Most questionnaires don't even bother to do this :tiphat:


----------

